# BRP 2006 Outdoor Series



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK - we have dates:

*May 13th Oval*
*June 3rd Oval*
*June 24th Road*
*July 15th Oval*
*Aug 5th Oval*
*Aug 26th Road*
*Sept 16th Oval*

That's a lot of OVAL


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

racing is racing....can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

TANG HATES OVAL !!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I love oval !!!! Same amount of road vs oval as last year. Just hope We have less rain :freak:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Micro I'm ready to order, you want ???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bill I will take:
1. Nesquik Ford 2003 -$10
2. #99 Stonbridge/Scotts Ford 2005 -$15.99
3. 1996 #43 Lance Snaks Chevy - $8.00

Thanks


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

What type of tracks are you guys running outdoors on with these? 

Any pics of the tracks?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ScottH said:


> What type of tracks are you guys running outdoors on with these?
> 
> Any pics of the tracks?


 ScottH...GO TO BRP's WEB PAGE TO SEE DA TRACK


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Very cool track!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bill, are those 1/18 scale decals, and where are you getting them from?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is the 2006 outdoor series flyer !!! http://brpracing.com/brp_newstuff.html
Note ther are some rule changes in the body dept :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer >> they are 1/24th and I have a guy that prints them and enlarges to 1/18th!!!! You going to make the long haul this summer?? Have You been running at all up there?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Decals are ordered


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro Racer,
I talked to John today, he's going to have the IB1400's done in 2 weeks 
Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OH BOY - got to get me some...


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

OK Micro , all ordered Dick, 33 skoal Gary, ordered set w/blue & yellow #s but site says preorder; other part of site estimated 2-24 as arival to them, we will see Mark I found a set of mountain dew #19 Frank also asked about#9 but all I found so far is the hat scheme (white car red stripes?) still looking for others and no Ross I wouldn't forget the 20, Dave I got you miller lite #2 also ordered several others for extras all prices were different so i will bring receipts as decals come in if i inadvertantly missed anyone send me a message if not see everone on friday


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool...thanks Bill.....can't Wait Till Friday....dave


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bud, 

I've just been running the 18T on carpet oval, with McAllister late model body. I'll probably try to make a couple of the summer series races. Got a Home Depot Chevy body ready to go for the V2.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like 3 home depot already.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> OH BOY - got to get me some...


 Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Now if you would run on Sundays life would be sweet. Ah well... BTW, If you want to make a Freddy's run the 1st weekend in May we can have a do of some sort at my camper. Just a thought...


Indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think I am going to run stock class this summer. Need to stock up on the stock car bodies!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bill Weaver said:


> OK Micro , all ordered Dick, 33 skoal Gary, ordered set w/blue & yellow #s but site says preorder; other part of site estimated 2-24 as arival to them, we will see Mark I found a set of mountain dew #19 Frank also asked about#9 but all I found so far is the hat scheme (white car red stripes?) still looking for others and no Ross I wouldn't forget the 20, Dave I got you miller lite #2 also ordered several others for extras all prices were different so i will bring receipts as decals come in if i inadvertantly missed anyone send me a message if not see everone on friday


Bill - thanks for placing the order! Let me know what my final tally is!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Do all of the stock car bodies handle about the same?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have only run the MC. Tang said the Dodge handled well. None of them will handle like the wedge


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HEY GUYS, I WENT AND SAW DA TRACK FOR THE FIRST TIME....PRETTY COOL :thumbsup: ....HOW MANY CARS RUN AT ON TIME PER RACE?...WHAT KIND OF TURNOUT DO YOU GET?...I CAN'T WAIT TO GET OUT THERE AND TRY DA TRACK OUT...ITS GOING TO BE FUN :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We run 6 at a time. And We averaged about 15 racers per race. The high was 37 2 years ago :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> We run 6 at a time. And We averaged about 15 racers per race. The high was 37 2 years ago :thumbsup:


 COOL...I HOPE THERE IS ROOM FOR ONE MORE :devil: :devil:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey RafSter are you out there???? Can we count on you for the summer series?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like We will have at least 7 new racers this summer!! Now if We could get all the new and past racers at on event We could have close to 50 or so :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Remember a good lunch for all!!!!!!! Bud might have to get some more..or Don will not anything for lunch on the Monday after.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

so what's a tang?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

its a breakfast drink developed at NASA........I did testing for it for many years. I was working on a new flavor but did not finish it before the cut backs.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey Tang

IS THAT SO???

What flavor was that?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hear it was pu pal so it had to be grape :freak:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

wasn't that famous poon flavor was it?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

some decals are in #20 for Ross and #19 mountain dew for Mark or Frank (I think you could cut the #s and make the 9) Also Bud can i get 2 sets of 24 stickers @a 15% blow-up Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Weather is starting to get better....time to hit Da Track!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >>> You must need it bad it is still in the 30'S I hope to have it cleaned up by end of April.
You going to the gate tonight?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

need to test out the oval configuration....not sure if I will be at the gate tonight -- I will try


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bill - how much do I owe ya? Can I send you a PayPal payment?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bill,i Know I Got #2 Miller Lite Decals Already...but I'm Thinking Of Changing Mine To The #17 Car.....he's My New Favorite Driver....poor Jeffy...   ....DAVE


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Gordons my fav. 17 cost him $10,000 and 18 possitions at the finish Martinsville this week payback time. I'll look for decals. Dick 1 set of 33s are in do you want the other 2 Micro, you owe me $32.00 i will wait til i see you


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill decals are at print shop but He is kind of busy right now doing big race cars. If You saw the Hooters car at the auto rama He did that.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill, the one set will be fine. Are you going to Freddies Sunday? I'll bring your money then.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HEY BILL, I REALLY DON'T WANT #17 DECALS...I JUST LIKE THE WAY THE RACE ENDED....I ONLY WISH IT WAS RUSTY IN THE BLUE DEUCE......DAVE :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Frank I wont be going to Freddies you can pay me next time I see you its fine with me


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK racers good news !!! Thanks to our nice weather today and lack of orders at BRP I was able to get Da Track all Ready to go :thumbsup: 
So after 40 lbs of concrete patch and 3 gallons of sealer Were ready to go.
For those that do not know the electric is between the AC units. If Your coming out give Me a call and I will try to make sure track is blown off. 440 284-0270
You can come out and practice anytime just make sure You only run 1/18th scale since some of the nitro trucks tend to tear things up !!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bud Thats Great... :thumbsup: thanks :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope to have a test and tune day or two as weather permits  
I hope it rains for all of our races this summer  :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Have you picked a test and tune day?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

When it stops SNOWING


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking for some nice weather for a test/ tune day :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sun was a shinning on Da Track today !!!!!
After long thought here are some updates for the summer series.
Heats Qualifing will be 5 min. A Mains will be 10 min all other mains 5 min. In other words same as last year.
Pro stock will run it's own race if there are more than 3 racers. If there is not more than 3 Pro stock will run with the stock class and must run stock car bodies like the rest of the stock class. Points will be seperated for stock and pro stock. So it would be like when the BIG names in Nascar running Bush!!!
When pro stock has it's own class they can run any body.
Thats it :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Weather for Sat is sunny and 62 Who wants a test and tune day??? I know I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What time?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would be there like 11:00


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Weather for Sat is sunny and 62 Who wants a test and tune day??? I know I do. :thumbsup:


 I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup: IS IT FOR CERTAIN?  ....DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Keep watching so far YES as long as weather holds.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How are weather changes here !!! Now they say showers Will keep a eye on it.
I also have the new IB 1400 cells in stock. $20.00 a pack.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bud,are You Going To Be Open This Friday And If You Are Can I Stop In To Get Some Parts? What Are Your Hours? Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - what time are you going to be at the shop today?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will be there till about 3:00.
Dave>. I will be in from 10:30 to about 11:30 then about 12:45 to 3:00.
Pretty good hours, anyone want to buy Me out :lol:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

I will up my offer to 6.07 (sock drawer money + couch cushion change)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will not be able to make Saturday -- I will be Easter Egg hunting...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There maybe some hidden at BRP !!!!!
Weather is looking nice anyone coming out??


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> There maybe some hidden at BRP !!!!!
> Weather is looking nice anyone coming out??


 I AM :thumbsup: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## RCBOYZ (Jul 27, 2005)

Still can't get there before 10:30, sad, sad, sad LOL And I still can't beleive nobody has taken you up on your offer, I should have done it when you first offered it to me!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

65 degrees mostly sunny go fast turn left see yall saturday


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yeah yall should have a big ole easter egg hunt and race at brp headquarters call it the first annual easter egg 500 lol


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey bud is the grill up and ready? I may take a ride to jaworski's if anyone is up for kielbasa burgers!??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sure it is ready.

Anyone else coming?????????????


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Unless it gets crappy I'll be there. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It looks like it will be nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I Can't Wait...i Hope That There Is A Good Showing...it Going To Be Fun No Matter How Many People Show...c-ya Saturday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:...DAVE


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

I must go finish a transmission this morning and then I'll be out


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

how did testing go? What is the "hot" set-up?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

I watched Bud run 4.7 sec laps with a wedge I managed a 5.2 with a M.C. that pushed like a truck felt good about that til Bud cranked out 4.6 4.7 4.6 with NO BODY! small turn out 2 Dons ,Dan and Dave, myself and Bud


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Beautiful day of testing at Da Track.
Here is what I found gearing 9/48 green dot rears green dot fronts. Fronts glue both sides. Orange front springs. 4 and 2 battery. 
The wedge was hooked up but when I went to the stock car it got loose. We are going to change the rear spoiler to 1 1/4" from the trunk deck 3/4" just is not enough.
Thats about it. 
Hope to have another test day before the racing season starts.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME OUT AT DA TRACK,IT WAS MY FIRST TIME RUNNING ON IT AND IT WAS FUN,FUN,FUN :thumbsup: THERE WAS ONLY 5 CARS THERE AND WE HAD 3 CARS ON THE TRACK AT ONE TIME,I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MORE OUT THERE....BUD WAS FASTEST(WHAT DO YOU EXPECT)AND DAN,BILL,DON AND MYSELF WERE A LITTLE BIT BEHIND....HOPE TO SEE &MEET MORE BRP RACERS NEXT TIME.....YOUR A FUN BUNCH TO RACE WITH :thumbsup: ..DAVE


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Don S and I are wondering if anybody would like to go to Freddies on the 23rd for one last indoor fling.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

2slow where are you? We missed you at the test and tune.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I could be in for a trip to freddies
tang


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I was just informed I have to go to my granddaughters birthday party on the 23rd. I guess thats the price one pays as a grandfather.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll go to Freddie's Sunday. Tang, Micro, 2slowoo, Mark, Gary, Frank, Dave any of you interested??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I may go -- car pool again?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

should we include Bud....it was kinda fun with out him last time


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry I will not be able to attend


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

I can drive again. Joe's after the race?? We can call it an official meeting of th B.R.& E. A.


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

I have an extra set of BRP sized decals. This is nice high quality sticker (not waterslide) for the BRP. $15 shipped!!


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Since know one else is interested in going to Freddie's Sunday, Let's forget and just wait till the 13th to race at BRP.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe another test and tune day April 29th or May 6th !!!!!!

Where did everyone go?????????????


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bud,I'M ALL FOR ANOTHER TEST&TUNE DAY OR DAYS...JUST SAY WHEN :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Im IN!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Anybody up for one last carpet ride next friday? the gate will be open and the green fuzz is gone Mr Goetz says $12 for 3 quals + main 
Bud any word on decals?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bill I would be interested in a Friday run if we can con enough people to show.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey well who's gonna let me borrow a BRP so we have 3 to run friday ? We have to show our support for the local tracks ... So don't put that carpet car away just yet friday nights at the gate saturdays at da-track what could be better ????? :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok big man your on I will drop off a car mon at c a welcome back


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill>>>>>>>>Hope to have early this week.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Guys,any Word On The Next T&t Day? I'm All Ready With A Practice Stock Car Body,so I Can Get Ready For The Blue Deuce And New Gears...if Anybody Is Going Out To Just Practice,post It...i'm Only 20 Minutes Away :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well there is two more weekend before the big event. So will watch the weather and see.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: Cool...i Mean Warm :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sat 29th - Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the lower 60s. Chance of rain 30 percent.

Should we chance a test and tune?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We will see how it looks about thursday!!!!


Dick>>> You OK ????


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

OK, Friday at the gate: Gail, Dennis, Nichole, Linda, Don D, and myself with special guest star Stunt Show in a brp class. Anyone else? Dave? DON S ? Bud? Dick? Micro? Champs??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I may be able to make it out Friday....If I get back from NY in Thursday.


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey, Bud
i plan going out to your track next thursday and sunday, weather permitting. 
Whats the latest I can stay out there? does an employee or you have to be there or can i just stay until it gets too dark? 
also, i may need some green BB fronts if what i have does not work. 
thanks. 
Erich


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK weather looks nice for Sat. Test and tune!!!!!!!! I will be there about 10:30 till ???
Better get it done when the weather will allow only one more sat shot after this weekend before the racing starts :thumbsup: 
Eziss >> You can stay till whenever I will blow off track thursday unless You can just come on Sat. Micro set up lights last year and had to deal with the police wondering what the heck He was doing.

Bill >> No race for Me this friday. Hope to have Your decals ready for sat if You can make it.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Bud if you heve decals i will make it


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I just talked to him and He said they will be done end of week.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bill,i'm Coming Out Friday....do You Know What Time Doors Open? I'M ALL READY FOR T&T SATURDAY....CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So Who all is coming out? Tang and Micro You guys need practice Davon and the other were tearing it up last time. Speed that is not the track or cars.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I should be at Da Track Saturday....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - what is the new rule on the rear spoiler?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

1 1/4 " from the trunk deck.I have some cut. 3/4 was too short


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

There were 7 racers at the Friday night race. We were the largest class. Dave L TQed and won the A main, I was second. The rest were Dennis M, Linda C, Bill W, Nicole M, and Gail S.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

TO ALL BRP RACERS...WE HAD A GREAT TIME RACING AT THE GATE FRIDAY AND WE'RE LOOKING FOR MORE OF THE BRP CROWD TO COME OUT AND RACE WITH US....WE'RE TRYING TO START A SERIES THAT WON'T GET IN THE WAY OF ANY OTHER BRP RACING SO IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED POST A REPLY.....WE WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS LATER...ONCE AGAIN IT WILL NOT MESS UP ANY OTHER BRP RACING...BECAUSE I REALLY WANT TO RACE AT DA TRACK THIS SEASON...HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU BRPers....DAVE


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

the gate is going to be open all summer they plan to alternate 1 week practice 1 week race. I might be up for a summer indoor series what do you guys think about 2 races per month, that could be an 8 race season with 3 throw outs??


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You guys know you can count me in. Fridays usually don't mess up any other activities. Lets race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope they don't have them the night before our races


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So I hear BRP was the biggest class again !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well We have 6 out here practicing today. I found for tires green fronts with all sides glued, purple left rear and green right rear. gear 9/48 the dodge worked real nice with the taller spoiler.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Back to back racing is not my idea of fun. If there is a series I would think it will not interfere will the DA Track series.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

#1 priority is not to affect BRP outdoor series but to maintain a winter facility we must help out in the summer, Without BRPs last nights turn out wouldnt pay rent


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Bud >> send the decals in the mail with 2 sets green fronts and 2 sets purple rears and 2 v2 t-plates


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great Test and Tune day -- now I hope the weather is this nice for the race! After some tire and spring changing....my car was very good! Thanks Bud!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP always the biggest class. WHY  I know why!!

Bill will send out Monday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - do you have the re-sized #10 Nesquik Ford decals? If you do hold on to them, I will pick them up soon.


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey, Bud
if there are enough people with the mini trucks, are they going to run the same type of course as the brp as in either road or oval?
and would there be jumps?
any tips on setting up the mini truck for the oval if we run that?
thanks
Erich


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We will run trucks if there are at least 3 it would be road with 4 jumps. I ran the same as indoor and it was good.
You do not need much power so tune the brushless down


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I have an enormous amount of BRP stuff that I am looking to sell. Give me a call if interested

440-263-5151

Chris


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That helps Me alot  

Zoom.. You must race it in order to sell it !!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone coming out this Sat?? Orange racer will be there Friday for a secret test session!! Guess no secret now


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If we do Saturday, what time will you be there?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't know for sure but You can run whenever. I may stop by around 11:00.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Frank, Mark I have decals E-mail your phone #s


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK so how many are coming out to the first race on the 13th ???
I need to get a idea for food. So far I know of at least 15 coming rain or shine. I also think there will be about 5 or 6 for 1/18th trucks!!! That will be a fun one to marshal.

Don't forget the 50/50 raffle :thumbsup: 
They are predicting rain and We know they never get it right :freak:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:....DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats two !!!!! Davon can You eat 15 Italian sausage sandwiches ??????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

See you at Da Track!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats three :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Thats two !!!!! Davon can You eat 15 Italian sausage sandwiches ??????


 I MIGHT BE BIG BUT NOT THAT BIG...SORRY.....DAVE


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Don and I will be there provided I don't get forced to go to work.


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll be there with my brp and the rc18t.

on a side note, as long as weather is good, i plan on going up to DA Track tomarrow by noon. im sure most of you will be up in strongsville though.
Erich


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

At the moment it looks like Ben and I will be there on the 13th. By the way, what front springs are you running on the oval? Also has anybody heard from Dick lately, he hasn't showed his personna here in quite a while.


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

I will not be there. I feel that the rules on the body is aimed at Andy and I.
I am not driving over 3 hours to race something that dose not work and less you have a bill board for a spoiler. I am done running BRP. And at our track the BRP is the smallest class and there is a reason for that.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

swamp thing said:


> I will not be there. I feel that the rules on the body is aimed at Andy and I.
> I am not driving over 3 hours to race something that dose not work and less you have a bill board for a spoiler. I am done running BRP. And at our track the BRP is the smallest class and there is a reason for that.


WOW, does somebody have a persecution complex?

The stock car body movement was started by a group of racers running at HobbyTown on Friday night. I don't believe this group has run at Da' Track yet so they have never seen your bodies. Bud did not instigate the change and it just grew into lets all run the same type bodies. Body rules at tracks are not uncommon, I don't think Walt will let me run a late model wedge at Classic. As far as so called billboard spoilers, 1/10 scale oval and touring cars run grotesque over size wings. Real oval cars dont use a wing and touring cars use a proportionaly smaller wing. I like body rules.

BTW, what would that reason be?

With an attitude like that you won't be missed.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

RIGHT ON BOB,YOU SAID IT.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

swamp thing said:


> I will not be there. I feel that the rules on the body is aimed at Andy and I.
> I am not driving over 3 hours to race something that dose not work and less you have a bill board for a spoiler. I am done running BRP. And at our track the BRP is the smallest class and there is a reason for that.


HOLD ON !!!!

I for one enjoy running with "sugar grove" crew! The rule was in NO WAY intended to single out you guy's! 

BTW - Bud ALWAY'S accommodates the racers at the track - he has a Pro-Stock class that you can run in. The only difference in Pro-Stock is the body. 

Swamp Thing - That was a way harsh post - what other race do you go to and get FREE food and drink all day long, race with people who don't cry and complain, and Bud always takes care of the racers.

Sorry you will not be part of the fun this summer 

I will miss the summer battle with my arch foe Mr. Appleman......


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

In the flyer it states to keep Bud happy he like that you run his bodies. it should not matter. So I am done it has been fun racing with you.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well that looks like 8 !!!
Swampthing sorry to hear that. Make 20 happy and one pissed. The original keep Bud happy was to the Jap bodies out. Your right that is a long drive for You . Thanks for your past support!!
PEACE 
Thanks for waking up HT :thumbsup:

We will have a good time with our 20 to 25 entries!!!!


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Rookie stripe joining the pack*

Greetings all...been ghosting on the board for a bit. Just finished building the BRP and cycling 4 sets of batteries, so I should be able to make Saturday.

I should be easy to spot...I'll be the Harry Gant paint job--if he drove a Dodge--with a rookie stripe--spend most of the time hitting the wall at a high rate of speed car :lol:

Bud-Thanks for your help a couple weeks ago at the shop...your customer service has made a repeat customer out of me!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Welcome legendno6 - look forward to racing with you Saturday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats 9 !!!!!
We should also have a heat or two of Mini trucks/ buggies.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Bud, Gail and I will be there for sure


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats 11 !!!!!!!! Ya HOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

All ready for the RACE!!!! - Thanks Bill for the great decals! the best bodies yet!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> Those look great !!!!


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Agreed...these bodies do look great. Here are my rides, minus the rear spoiler for now. Almost a shame to smash them into things ...

Love the M&M's car, Micro!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is going to be a sight !!! I will have to take pictures before the racing starts.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Ya know???*

You can make some of the people happy all of the time, and you can make all of the people happy some of the time, but you can't fool Mom. Ooops. I mean you can't make all of the people happy all of the time. :jest:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> It is going to be a sight !!! I will have to take pictures before the racing starts.


Yes we MUST take the pictures BEFORE the race!!!! The stock car bodies may not be the fastest on the track - but we sure will look GOOD!

Nice ride's legendno6!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Just remeber, Tattoos and bumper stickers merely make it easier to identify you after the fact.

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Were up to 13!!!!
Ghoulardi >> You racing or camping???


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bud-

What's the rule on ESC reverse/reverse lockout for racing at Da Track?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

None "run what you brung" just dont use reverse on track


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Run what you brung?" Hmmm...sounds closer to stock car racing than actual stock car racing! :jest: (sorry...had to get my "I'm really frustrated with the France/Helton syndicate" in there somehow).


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Be careful, Nascars trailer pales in comparison to getting a call to Buds office


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats right big fines so I can get rich :tongue: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well Sat. weather has 30% chance of scattered showers. That is better than the rest of next week!!!
Don't let any little bit of rain keep You away. We will run as long as we can get the track dry. One round makes a race and awards and points will be handed out in case it rains. Food will be served rain or shine :thumbsup:


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bud-

What is the race procedure at Da Track? I just want to make sure I have enough battery packs to make it thru the day.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you have a leaf blower - please bring it - that will help dry the track!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We run 3 Qualifiers 5 min and everyone runs in a main the A main being 10 min. B ect is 5 min. You can make a race day with 2 packs.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If We can get enough leaf blowers maybe We can blow the clowds away


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Just heard from my daughter-in-law, Ben is deserting the ship this weekend. Maybe next month, we will see. See you all Saturday. Boogidy Boogidy lets go racing.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok bud

Have you gone out and rented the circus tent yet to cover the track
What time you need help putting it up


Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry no tent just the circus!!!!

Since We are going to have to dodge the rain showers the shop will be open for pitting :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

HA, cirus tent, 6 blue tarps and duct tape GIT ER DONE


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Campin'


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Have the tarps but can't afford the duck tape :freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I found a great weather site Weather underground
You can zoom right in on all the rain


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Well, maybe not campin' but prolly not racin' either. Cold & damp messes me up.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey, what's a mould? Is that what you use to make a hple hole? Does it make you faster but not as fast? Inquiring minds want to know.












Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes !!!! INDEED


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Looking forward to some stock car racing on Saturday! BRP racing in the afternoon and Nextel racing at night. My kind of day.


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone have a HOWTO on making a rain tire out of a foam tire?:roll:

(or for us F1 fans, that would be tyre)

Let the hydroplaning begin....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What it's going to rain at darlington also.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Guys,what Is The Plan For Saturday....just Show Up And Hope For A Break In The Weather? I'm Coming Anyway I Just Want To Know Whats Up....what Time Does The Track Open? Dave


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Right now, Weather Underground has a 70% chance of rain all day, The Weather Channel says 60% chance scattered showers during race time, and NewsNet5 says widely scattered showers. In other words, they know it will do something...just not what or when (which sounds similar to my driving ability )


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes just show up like before race time and We will see what is going on with rain. We will wait till about 1:00 to call it and then eat the food  
You never know it may stay away for several hours :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of GREEN on the radar.....hope we can get a race in!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's 8:10 no rain looks like a window will open for some time.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Ok, how many showed and did the rain hold off? Just too ukky for me, so I stayed indoors where it was warm.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes rain held off and We got the whole show in !!!! YA HOO  
It was fun with the stock car bodies and they looked great on Da Track. 
We had a total of 16 racers. I won Pro stock and Micro racer won stock.
Thanks to all that came out.
I even got a $5.00 tip in the tip jar, first time in my life I got a tip :thumbsup:


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bud has the exact number, but it was like 15...rain held off the whole time and temps were not too bad at all.

I hit everything but the pace car, and would have hit it too if one was out there. Already started work correcting my steering issues. I'll correct some driver issues as well during some practice sessions over the next couple of weeks!

Nice to meet everyone...see you on the 3rd!

(and ask Bud how long his batteries lasted...I know he wants to tell the story!)


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW!!!! WHAT A DAY...I CAN'T TELL YOU THE LAST TIME I HAD THAT MUCH FUN WITH AN R/C CAR...THE VORTEX EFFECT KEPT THE RAIN AWAY :thumbsup: AND THE RACING WAS GREAT...CAN'T WAIT TILL THE 3RD....HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY AGAIN AND MORE...THANKS BUD FOR PUTTING ON A FIRST CLASS RACE......DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK a few more details. 
Run time, after running our 10 min A main I decided to run until the car stopped well it did at 23 min :freak: And that was 23 min of running it hard with some throttle control We could go 25 min I beleive :wave: 
I ran Power push 1400 IB cells WOW !!!!

Here is a picture of most of the cars at the race today they looked great!! Wish this picture was bigger Micro can You post one on Your web site??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of fun racing today - my special oval car handled very well. 60 laps in 5 min - one lap off the stock track record by Dan last year - WITH A STOCK CAR BODY!!! 
(late model T bird body that Bud has - in my opinion is the best handling, better than the Type D)

Yes, I can post a better picture - just email it to me!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Sorry I missed it, but it was to damp and chilly for my old bones. The 3rd sounds like it will be warm and sunny. Is anybody interested in a Friday race before the 3rd?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Sorry I missed it, but it was to damp and chilly for my old bones. The 3rd sounds like it will be warm and sunny. Is anybody interested in a Friday race before the 3rd?


 YES,I'M IN FOR ANY FRIDAY NIGHT RACING AS LONG AS ITS NOT THE WEEK OF A RACE AT BUDS...JUST TELL ME WHEN AND I'LL BE THERE......DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

pic's


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Great day of racing . I still can't believe that the rain held off. Thanks again to Gary Chapin for making the Harry Gant body for me.
.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site -- link to points page:

http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/BRP_Points_Summer_2006.html


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The 26th is the next open race date at the Gate. Who would be interested in rubbing fenders. Lets see if we can be the largest class again, even though it might not take to many of us, as the turnouts have been light.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Great Day of Racing!

Congratulations Bud on winning Pro-Stock and Micro on winning Stock.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If anyone plans to practice if the rain ever stops let Me know so I can clean Da Track !!!!!


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Was that directed at me? :tongue:

I had the car packed up today to swim over after work, but looks like a rain out . I don't have the sail and rudder upgrade for the BRP....

On the plus side, I won't hit anything today!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I didn't see You hitting much ,it was just that darn servo!!!!!


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

You're too kind, Bud...but I think I may have embedded lexan in a couple of your walls!

A replacement servo is already in the works (with the advice of Tang, Micro Racer, and Bud)...then it is practice time!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

when will it stop raining!!! got to get some track time!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Saturday no rain - 60's - sounds like a nice test day!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bring them out I can clean Da Track!!! Just let Me know :thumbsup:
Who's coming ???????????????????


----------



## PUNK RACER (May 19, 2006)

Hello all i just purchased my first BRP v2 and caint wait to get it running!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Welcome Punk Racer --


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is anybody interested in running at the gate on the 26th???


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

holiday weekend, can't make it


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone coming out Sat ?? The track has a million of those heilicopter seed on it So I will have to blow them off as soon as they dry some. If so I would be there around 11:00 or so.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Is anybody interested in running at the gate on the 26th???


 HEY DON,I'LL BE THERE...DAVE


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

no racing for us on 26th we will be at the coca cola 600 see everyone on the 3rd


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Track is all clean if anyone wants to run :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

So far just 2 of us. We need at least 5 to make it worth while.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Guys & Girls,if Anybody Else Is Interested In Running At The Gate On The 26th...post It I Want To Know If It Is Worth Going Out On Friday...i'm Looking For A Fun Night Of R/c Racing.....and I'm Sorry But If Its Just Me And Don Its Not Going To Be Much Fun.....not Saying That Don Isn't Fun To Race...but We Need More Than 2 Cars For It To Be Fun Racing....hope To Hear From Somebody. Dave


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Well...anybody Going To The Gate This Friday?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

At this point I guess it is couchpotato time. Unless something different happens, I'll see you at Da track in June.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry Guys warm weather!!! Have things to get done.
Hope to see You all on June 3 at Da Track.
If You want to come out and test let Me know. I know there were some that wanted track time at the last race.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bud,I Think I'm Going To Stop By On Saturday For A Little Track Time....Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK I will make sure track is clean!!! Anyone else ???


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Bud :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Track is clean and OPEN !!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Davon was out testing and He is looking good!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey,I Look Good Even When I'm Not At Da Track.... :tongue: :tongue: ...BUT THANKS ANYWAY BUD......DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Did it get HOT out or what !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is that a statement or a complaint?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

5 more days to RACING! Who is coming out?
At Da Track will be:
Micro_Racer
PUNK_RACER


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> 5 more days to RACING! Who is coming out?
> At Da Track will be:
> Micro_Racer
> PUNK_RACER


 I'LL BE THERE....I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!! DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You know Don S and Myself will be there!!!
I hear Rich **** may make it and I beleive Wazzer was going to try.


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am coming.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

looks like 9 so far...


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Me and my son will be there

Don


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

HAVE TO WORK


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You could buy BRP then You would never have to work !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Gary You doing the onions and peppers again?? Shot Me a email.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> You could buy BRP then You would never have to work !!!!!


With all the stuff I buy I should be a stock holder!:jest:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How about some leftover italian sausage


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang are You coming to the race??????????????


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Don't know if any of you guys are looking for a car or not but I have a New BRP sc18 V2 car that is RTR just add your radio. Comes with mini servo, ball diff, new tires plus one extra set of tires, novak spy speedo, 2 new ib1200 6cell packs built with dean's ends, body is painted and new. $130 If any one is interested let me know
Thank you
Brooks
[email protected]


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I should be there, I have been busy and hopeful will get a chance to paint my body and do a little work on my car. 

cya saturday


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like a big turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

OK Bud

Have you sacrificed the Micro rs4 to the rain gods for good weather yet.

Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that was done long ago !!!! We eat rain or shine :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is looking to be a nice race day !!!!!


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

Did you say eat!!! I’m starved for some race action how far from Cincy is it dang it.
Really the BRP thing is pretty cool you guys look like a tight nit group I'm envious
I have mrs4 and m18 I have seen your cars around but no one seems to talk about them 
I how ever am a amateur demo derby driver JK….but still love to race anyway


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

I wonder how the weather men (women ) keep thier jobs. This looks like a repeat of the last race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

techno >> It is about a 3.5 to 4 hr drive from Your area.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like Wazzer will be down from Mi !!!! We should have a good turnout. Hope weather holds off till late check wunderground.com for the best radar type in 44035 for location.
See YA :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget if You want to run 1/18th truck/buggy bring them out !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well we got another good day of racing in today with 16 total BRP racers.
Micro will let You know when He has points up.
Next race June 24 and it is a road course with stock car bodies. :thumbsup:


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

any pictures...? would love to be envious of your club some more


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Bud,

Thanks, my stock options were delicious! :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wow - great day of racing! It started out wet, but ended with lots of SUN! Tough day for Team Elwood - both of us had servo problems - but in the end PUNK RACER was 1st in the C Main and Micro Racer was 1st in the A Main (I even beat Tang!!!!  )

Thanks again Bud for a great place to race!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site:

Congrats to:
A Main
1. Micro_Racer
2. Tim Wasso
3. Dick Oettinger

B Main
1. Gary Chapin
2. Don Deutsch
3. Mark Svec

C Main
1. Nate Elwood
2. Dave McCarson
3. Leroy Lentz

Pro Stock
1. Bud Bartos
2. Pat Barber

Bud -

Last race Records
Stock - Heat - 60 / 5:00.49 - Micro_Racer
Stock - Main - 116 / 10:00.95 - Micro_Racer

Pro Stock - Heat - 62 / 5:00.68 - Bud
Pro Stock - Main - 122 / 10:02.09 - Bud

This Race Records
Stock - Heat - no new record
Stock - Main - 119 / 10:01.24 - Micro_Racer

Pro Stock - Heat - no new record
Pro Stock - Main - 128 / 10:03.94 - Bud (WOW  )


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks MICRO !!!! And thanks to all that came out!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*Friday Friday Friday*

HEY ANY BRP'ers INTERESTED IN GOING TO THE GATE THIS COMING FRIDAY FOR SOME FUN,FUN,FUN......POST YOUR ANSWER SO I CAN GET A HEAD COUNT AND SEE IF ITS WORTH GOING....WE NEED MORE THAN TWO FOR IT TO BE FUN......DAVE


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just curious...how does the point system work?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

legendno6 said:


> Just curious...how does the point system work?


You get points for your qualifying position - top qualifier gets 30 points and each person gets -1 point down the list.



TQ = 30

2nd Q = 29

3rd Q = 28.....and down the list



Then you get points for your main - A main winner takes 70 points and each person gets -1 point down the list.



You have a max of 100 points per race.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Great day of racing! It was good seeing all you regulars again, and always nice to see new BRP racers. And of course, the food was excellent. 

I had time to stop at Schoolyard on the way home, and there were 5 BRP's running. They let me join the last heat and main. Wow, what a day, two states, two races.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW wazzer - two races in one day -- that's dedication!

How was the schoolyard competition? Are they running BRP's on a regular basis?

Bud - ready for another schoolyard adventure!!!!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hi Guys 
I know its a LONG haul for ya and we are glad to see you and mix it up out there with ya... Tell ya what.... Your racing here is FREE (BRP cars)
Im t4ying to get the 1/18th scale going... this year is real real slow starting.. so far the most we have had is 6 - 7 drivers per sat night.
This last weekend we had 4 nitro trucks and 2 electro trucks......
and 6 BRP cars <---- Best race and we did a 10 min run.
Wazzer and all you guys have to travel a long way to do it here.. so ya need a break... when your comming let me know... Sat Morning or Sun Morning ( Time )
and I'll get the place ready and get some FREE dogs or pizza or somthing as well as cold & hot stuff to drink and we will have a good time running the BIG League cars on the 240ft banked concrete and see if we can have some awsome racing.
I game if you are.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW -- FREE RACE -- I'm in!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

When We going ????


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yea When??


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hope its a nice day and no rain.... we can make it Friday night, or Saturday morning, noon, or night. 
Or Sunday Morning , Noon or evening.
Or if ya have a tent or camper I have the ground to camp out for a fri night or sat and we can race untill midnight under the lights.
We can call it the baggy eyes 500 LOL


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ANYONE FOR THE GATE FRIDAY NIGHT???????


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

DWBryan said:


> We can call it the baggy eyes 500 LOL


 Sounds like it could be the Enduro race you were looking for, Bud!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Isn't anybody interested in Friday night racing? Dave or I might let you win. NOT.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes anyone going to the gate?? They need entries !!! I will talk to Don S to see if He has intrest.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry Friday is a no go for Don and I.
Bill Weaver You out there???????????


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

yes im really out there! sorry I missed the race on the 3rd we had just got back from Charlotte vacation spent an extra couple of days in Myrtle Beach, I may have found a job in Conway (still working out money and benefits but looks close) so im busy fixing up my house incase I sell. so far I will be at roadrage on the 24th so look out
P.S. just a word on you brp racers, The Ladies and Gentlemen I have met BRP racing the last 3 or 4 seasons are ALL outstanding individuals and thank you all for your friendship


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Oh well Dave it looks like we will have to settle for outdoor racing this Summer. See you on the 24th for the first road race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill >> Years ago there was a group running BRP cars in conway!!!!

Can I come and visit if You move?????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm going to HT Sunday and will have my BRP car if we get enough to run!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bud,i'll Have Mine.......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Fun day of racing at HT!!! We only had 4 BRP cars but all of them ran well. There is one crack that has to be avoided other than that the track is fine.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget June 24th is the next race at Da Track !!!! It is a road course with stock car bodies. 
If You need practice come on out. Call or email and I will clean track off.
Hope to see a big turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Glad Were not racing today !!!! 91deg WOW.
So far it is looking nice for next Sat. If it is super Hot You guys can pit inside :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If it is hot -- inside sounds good! Can't wait to run the road course!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro>> I tought You were in Mi at the big race??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I always have a computer! I am in Toldeo tonight...will drive to MIS in the AM.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Who will be at Da Track this Sat for some road rage fun ??????????


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm all set to go!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at Da Track!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget if You want to come out to practice let Me know :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

help !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

help with what?


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> help !!!!


wHATS UP BUD


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Why is the RC business so SLOW this summer?? The press and gov keep saying all is fine  Last summer was bad worst in 20 years of BRP being in RC well this Summer is worse than last!!! Soon there will be nothing


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't worry Guy's I will have the Italian sausage till the END :thumbsup:


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

I'm trying to do my part if to spread the word of micro's around here and although I have no interest in a hobby shop now I will try to keep it alive here.
The thing I see is that r/c perceived to be an expensive hobby and some of the r/c racers and shop owners have snubbed their newbs to where no one really wants to join up
Another reason that turns people off just to start in 1:10 you can plunk down 300+ on the car and 100+ on batteries or nitro acc’s or better just to compete. its hard to ask some one to do that or 200+ on micro or 100+ on mini with out letting them see the fun that can be had 
I hope to soon check out BRP and I will give an honest opinion I may buy a couple to get people into them here I don’t have a lot of space or cash but I think we all need to get them out in the public to get the attention we think they deserve they seem cheaper cost wise than the other micros 
I think its great to see what you are doing and wished I was closer I would love to join in but alas I'm not I wish you well and hope better days are coming 
I may be far off in left field on this its just one mans opinion


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Techno where are you located?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll Be There Saturday....for Sure!!!!!!!! Dave


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

Cincinnat Ohio just a bit north west of the 275 loop in colerain


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

As far as RC stuff the cost as I see it is way too high anymore for the large scale 1/12th / 1/10th ect. Also there is just TOO much stuff out there. I know racers that will not run there $400.00 TC outside because they don't want to scratch the chassis. Thats $400.00 just for the car no motors batts ect.
I know it is summer and there are many more things to do but our busy time in the winter is down to about 2 months.
What I see happening is the middle class is becoming poor in this country. 
Some day it may get better ?? I have been doing this RC for 30 years and I can say it is messed up right now.
Thanks to China !!!


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

Not to get political thanks to our government and big business grinding the middle class under their feet! For letting immigration, wages, imports and jobs leaving the country get out of control
Enough of the political bull.... 
What can we as r/c fans do..?
Please don’t think we don’t appreciate the local hobby shop and people like you that innovate the hobby it would be nice to say alright! line up and buy five each but then your stuck with 5 cars that still no one to race with.... I personally have not been in the hobby that long (long enough to get addicted) you guys have not even seen my collection just my track it started with bits. And forums that’s what made me into the hobby nut that I am not the local shops because of being snubbed unfortunately I have never had a chance to shop at yours or the people who frequent your shop all I can say is from my experience 
I did the TC route and I have tried everything from bit to savage25 my preference is in the mini and micro just because you don’t need a lot of space and money to make them very competitive 
I guess it could be like they told us at church invite one person a week offer to let them drive tell them about the free food take it on the road do some car shows and church functions I don’t know the answers if I did I would have a great club right now you guys look like you have lots of fun I want more pic’s please 


By the way just to show off some of my collection 

http://www2.mini-zracer.com/gallery/album775


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW now that is a colection of cars!!!!
I get depressed at times since I knew what RC was like in the good old days late 80's and early 90's.
I hope Micro racer can stop by your track when he is down there He is a several time BRP champion in our area!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Now on to better things.
The weather so far is looking real nice for this Sat. upper 70's and just a small chance of showers.
Hope to see Ya all :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

WWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! 
The industry is not what it use to be! It must be over.

LOL I had to Bud!

Cya Saturday


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

one thing that is always true -- things are cyclical -- it will come around - the question is can you hold on till it does!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What is most worrysome is two summers in a row I know even the big guy's are struggling. I have been trying to hold on since 1998 . Only upswing was with the Mini T. Now it is pretty much dead.

Tang>> Get there early to help Me set up


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well it is Thursday and the weather for Sat is looking good :thumbsup: 
Hope We have a good turnout for the road course


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Hang in there Bud!! I am still relatively new to the hobby but am very much enjoying micro RC racing because of you and the other BRP'ers. Sorry I won't be there Saturday but I'll catch everyone in a few weeks. Enjoy the weather, it looks like it will be great for once.


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey, Bud. Is there any flooding in the area we should know of? Just wondering, since i got a new pool behind my apartment last night. 

Erich


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No flood here!!!! See You Sat. :wave:


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Bud

Make sure you make that sacrifice to the ran gods a nice flaming micro rs4 or even a Mini t would do we need sun make the gods happy please


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

hey eagle just sacrafice a mini coopper for us all.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Weather looks to be good.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

sorry guys i cant make it tomorrow i have to work good luck to all


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope We get enough to eat all that food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I will be there.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

I'll be there finaly get to run my new body. Hope this weeks as fun as last. reminded me why i started into this hobby.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Great day of racing. Thank you Patrick for doing all the work, it was appreceated, at least by me. See everybody July 15 for an Oval race. GO GO OVAL.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes -- Thanks Pat for running the show! As always a FUN day of racing! 

Congrats to Dan for the TQ and Win

And Congrats to DAVON for an awesome showing!

Thanks Bud!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes what a beautiful day for racing. 13 BRP racers took on the road course and it turned out pretty good. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for a great day! Looking forward to July 15th already!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok i was wondering do ya charge extra for the food mr bud lol if not im thinkin you need a tip jar by the grill lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No it is incuded and Yes I do have a tip jar this year!!!!!
Thanks to the kind tippers :thumbsup:
Thanks Tang for running the race and letting Me drive Your car one heat and go 2 laps faster than You :tongue:


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

How did the racing go?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tang can and does do it all! Runs a great race , helps you set up your car( Tangs Tips), and what a driver!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks guys,
I did have a good time racing. Car was working well, on a road coarse, and No Bud passing you. HMMMM what more could you ask for......wait I know Bud cooking you lunch.
Is BRP racing the best or what? 

Anyone tell me where in Ohio do you get a race day, pop, and lunch for 10 bucks. 
Where else can you get a full set of tires front and rears for under 20 bucks
Every thing is dirt cheap and the racing is a blast. 

Thanks Bud

Wow, I must have worked to close to the paint booth today. I have never thank Bud enough for putting on good racing program.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Hear, Hear !!!*

You're spot on again Tang. I just wish you guys didn't race on Saturdays. Makes it about impossible for me to get out there. At least there's still carpet in the winter.


Indeed...:dude:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks!!!! Maybe BRP cars will be the future of RC racing!! It has been 13 years since the first version was made  I know of other cars that come and go in a year or two.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey guys, wanted to thank you all for another fun day of racing. We hope to have both cars running for the next race.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Is It The 15th Yet?????? Can We Have A Points Update?????? Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Soon !!!! I can't wait I LOVE Oval :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site! sorry it took so long - was out of town. This is a very close summer series -- tie for 2nd and 4th!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Please guys no ties!!!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Mike For The Points Update.....Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Happy 4th of July !! :thumbsup: 
Don't blow yourself up


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Happy 4th of July !! :thumbsup:
> Don't blow yourself up


I won't. I figured I could just watch Chinese 16d motors smoke and sizzle. :jest:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes some of them are like smoke bombs :freak: :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Big OVAL race next week end --- may be a HOT one 87 degrees

time to pull out my motor fan!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No fans I want to see smoke !!!!
You guys better work on Your stuff I just got done building Don S his new car  :thumbsup: 
Lets try to set a record for attendance :wave:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

wheres my car Bud........I see who Bud's favorite


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

$$$$$ Talk


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So Who will be there???

Bill Weaver You coming out one last time?
Wazzer ready for a long road trip??
Andy You ready to come up for a visit??
Rick D have time on your hands since layed off??
Dennis You and Nichole going to make it??
WHO else???
Looks like it will be a hot day so You can pit in side just remember the tip jar for that AC :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

having trouble finding rental that takes pets,may put off move until feb-march, will not be there on sat but will make decission on move this week


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I will not be coming, I was asked to fill in at work. It is hard to turn down six hours of pay when my Chevy needs work.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*I'm talkin'*

$$$$$$$$$$$ !





 Indeed...


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE.....FOR SURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK I have to get a fell for how much food!!!!!!!!!
Dick>>> You coming?
Frank how about You?? And maybe even Mark!!!!


----------



## FrankK (Dec 22, 2005)

Bud,

Not going to make it still working on my house. Put the for sale signs up today and I'm not done fixing it up. I don't think I'm going to make it out at all this summer.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Frank good luck selling it I hope it goes quicker than my building  
See You in the fall !!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

hey I should be there, sign me up .....I may have to work a couple of hours in the morning
tang


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

I can't make it this time, Bud. Family obligations.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Now that my car is built, I'll be there ready to race. The boss told me to "just show up, I'll wrench the car."


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I,ll be there.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

I will be there


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is Bob and the kid's coming???


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

I believe that they are .
Kids I am almost positive they are Bob Never sure if he has to work until Thurs or Friday.

Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thats looking good. Helps when shopping for the food.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll be there, just need to rebuild those cooked motors!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Once there cooked there done!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like 90 deg. and chance of afternoon thunder storms!! Bring You fans  
Yes I will still slave over the grill to make the best lunch possible, hope I don't get too much sweat on the food :freak: 
Looks like We will have a pretty good turn out. 
Can our race director Don make a move and maybe win?? Will Micro be in the hunt with Tang and Davon? Will I even race???


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Looks like 90 deg. and chance of afternoon thunder storms!! Bring You fans
> Yes I will still slave over the grill to make the best lunch possible, hope I don't get too much sweat on the food :freak:
> Looks like We will have a pretty good turn out.
> Can our race director Don make a move and maybe win?? Will Micro be in the hunt with Tang and Davon? Will I even race???


 
Inquiring minds want to know!!!!  

Indeed.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well the weather man has it messed up again. look at www.wunderground.com

Zip code 44035 for the best radar.
They say morning thunder storms clearing through out the day.We will run as long as We can get one round in.
And of course the food will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

No worries, Bud. We are on the Oval again...we should be able to create the vortex that kept the rain away the last 2 times .

WeatherChannel has 20% chance of rain, NewsNet5 has 50% chance of rain. In other words, they just don't know. I'll place my bets on a full day of racing, though!

See everyone there!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well it was a hot day of racing at Da Track.
15 entries on the oval with Micro taking the TQ and 10 min A main win.
Bud beat Tang tester to the line in pro stock.
Don S was fast with his Bud built racer.
Thanks to all for coming out!!!!
Next race is oval on Aug.5.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great day of racing! Hot outside, and hot racing on the track! Very close racing in all mains! Points are updated on the web site. Everybody is in the hut for the top three spots! Will David hold off Dan and Dick? Can Gary fend off the field?

Thanks Bud for another great race!

P.S. Dick - please be sure to thank your wife for the very cool pit towels!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes Dick thanks to You and the wife for the pit towels!! We will be the envy of all 

Who wants Me to rebuild there car into a Bud built car for the next oval? Let's start bidding at say $30.00 :thumbsup: 

It's the little things that count on little cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro thanks for the update on points!!!
Wayne was not at the race last wed.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How about this guy's Rent My racer!!! Start bidding at $20.00  I'm the crew chief also You just drive:thumbsup:


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Now, Bud, wouldn't that ruin the learning curve fun for us rookie drivers? I learned bucket-loads about the car this weekend as I pushed a little harder than I have been in the earlier races.

I say, you wanna race it then you gotta build it! :roll:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How true !!! But I could use the $20.00


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

lets see a day of racing and food sounds like a deal to me will you also charge the batteries (grin)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I do it all!! Even turn on the transmitter if You like


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bud, 
Do I have to remind you what happen to your car the last time you rented it out?


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

TangTester said:


> Bud,
> Do I have to remind you what happen to your car the last time you rented it out?


 You might not need to remind him, bud I'd like to know!  


Indeed...


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

especialy if he rented it to me prolly aught to get a 100 deposit :freak:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

lol when im raceing slot cars and i let someone borrow my backup i tell um there on the three wall program if ya hit the wall three times you buy it lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That would be good I would sell it in about 1/2 a lap :devil:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will not be able to make the next race  -- Bud please keep the race sheets! My bro Nate should be at the race, if he is, he can grab them.

Have fun!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK ,Looks like a good time to narrow the lead Micro has


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Aug. 5 th be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like We have some good racing for the points. Davon can close the gap on Micro at the next race!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Davon will need to pass Don on the track -- can he DO IT! 

My bro may have a fast motor for the race :devil:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like We need to claim that one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

How fast is too fast?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> How fast is too fast?


no such thing


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey, 

Just remember that the pro stock class was created for those who want to go faster but not too fast.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

good thing your in the Pro-Stock class!





beacuse your "not too fast" :lol:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Next race is Aug 5th, who will be there?? Micro can't make it so it is time to close up in the points.

It is HOT good thing We did not run this weekend!!! Looks like the weather will be cooler next weekend. Hope the rain stays away.

Only one that made noise about renting the official Bud ride has been Chuck Makin, lets see if He shows.

How will Don S run without his crew chief working on that ride?? We will have to see.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Can you use a hlpe hole in pro stock?


Indeed...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey,
Chuck is coming to the next race. Wow


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yea right. You don't mind if I don't hold my breath.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don D >>> I have a project for You if interested. I have about 9 cases of RC mags that I want to sort out. I know You love looking at them they are from like 1987 to maybe 1995 Most all of them have My picture or stories about Me when I was Young  and in the prime of RC racing. Would You like to sort them out??

Yes I was a famous RC racer!!!!!!!!!! Now knowbody cares 

Hope You did not get flooded out last week:freak:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Sounds like a fun project, we can talk at race on the 5th. No problems for me. We have no basement and the pond behind the house has a spillway.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Next race is Aug 5th, who will be there?? Micro can't make it so it is time to close up in the points.
> 
> It is HOT good thing We did not run this weekend!!! Looks like the weather will be cooler next weekend. Hope the rain stays away.
> 
> ...


 I'll be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thats one!!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey i remember when you was world champion i ordered my parma car right after another famous friend bullit bob light said you won lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wahoo someone remembers!!!!! I still have the car sitting on the shelf just as it came off the track, maybe I could sell it on ebay 
Bob Light was a cool guy and fast. Do You remember Steve Keop and Cliff Garra ?


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*1987 ???*



BudBartos said:


> Don D >>> I have a project for You if interested. I have about 9 cases of RC mags that I want to sort out. I know You love looking at them they are from like 1987 to maybe 1995 Most all of them have My picture or stories about Me when I was Young  and in the prime of RC racing. Would You like to sort them out??
> 
> Yes I was a famous RC racer!!!!!!!!!! Now knowbody cares
> 
> Hope You did not get flooded out last week:freak:


 I figured you was famous closer to about the time Dewey sailed into Manilla.
Moby was just a minnow then. :jest:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I started around 1978 or so. It was so easy then One battery, no ball diffs ,no speed controls ect.


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a family obligation this weekend and wont make it. This will be the only race I miss, though.

Bud-I need to swing by the shop and drop of some $$...I haven't forgot


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

$$$$ I like that. No rush


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like it is going to be a nice day Sat. At least cooler and less humid. I can't take the heat anymore :freak:


----------



## gerberstud06 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey bud. when can a run a rent-a-car again?
Tyler


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

This Sat if You want Chck M is not coming !!! What a surprize


----------



## porkchopfan91 (Aug 1, 2006)

im going 2 New York this weekend with my dad and grandpa for the crc nitro offroad race. and it is my birthday
Tyler

Maby the weekend after this comming weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE...READY TO RACE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

now i dont remember cliff but steve keopp is my brother in law and is a wonderfull guy even if i do sayso myself and because of the union of him and my sister renee i have a wonderfull nefew in cammeron


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh and i have another piece of memorabila i have a parma cheeta the car that started all this 1/18 scale stuff and a body its a closed cockpit car too i wish i had the open one they offered it was a cool looking car be a great car to race wish you could get some open cockpit cars "can am " type race cars now those were the days lol


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

you know also i was looking for some resistors to maybe build a car to use the cheap radios that just had two servos and you cant find the mini resitors we used in 1/12th scale anywhere anyone know where you can get those


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*rent a car.*

Got another one? :tongue: 


Indeed...


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Bud, I sure to show. 

A question for you guys. I accidently got a second 4 oz bottle of bob divley liquid mask when i ordered them from tower. I was wondering if anyone of you at the track would want to buy it. $5.50. let me know. 
Erich


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OKracer>> Thats right now I remember. I designed the Cheetah and the 1/24th Bobcat which was a feat back in those days since all the radio gear was huge compared to now. 

Steve and I go way back to the beginnings We used to race slots together for years.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK BRP racers>>>> Weather looks nice for Sat but now they have it at around 89 degrees so If You want You can pit inside. 89 with low humidity sounds good after this weeks heat wave.

See You all Sat :wave:


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

So Bud, are you going to come to Velo race with us. I have a second car all ready for you. It ran 9.6 second laps in 6 cell there the last race and you are welcome to it. Tony has got ya motors and batteries, room and board. I have ya a car and tires and free race entry. Come have some fun with us!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

John.. I don't know yet when was it the 19th?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See You all at Da Track :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good race today with 13 total entries. Weather was nice and We had some close good racing. Thanks all for coming out!!!! I set a new track record for 5 min and I know several had there all time best runs today:thumbsup: 

Next race on the 26th and it will be a road course.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

Bud and all the brp racers,
I had a blast and am deffinatly hooked on these little racers. Looks like your a great group of guys and these are fun little cars so i guess you guys are stuck with me for a while. Cant wait to get racing thanks for the hospitality bud and the rest of the guys that helped me out....c ya next race.....

Dave.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave>> It was nice to meet You!!! Yes We are a nice bunch of racers  

Hope to see You at the next race!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds like it was a GREAT day to race! Sorry I had to miss it  , but we had a awesome camping trip! Any way it sounded like Dick had a 60 lap B main  - WOW - good job Dick!!!!!
and the track record was broke by Bud.....he is the KING of OVAL :thumbsup: 

How did my bro do? he told me he did OK, and pulled of 42 laps. How did he look?

I think the next race is ROAD! Can't wait!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Micro,best I ran in years.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I LOVE oval !!!!!

Nate ran OK I think He had trouble with the walls however. His car was fast.
I wish We could get everyone to come out at one time. We would have like 30 racers Maybe for the last race of the season.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

points are updated on my web site......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes 2slow00 was dialed !!!!! Maybe because him and Gary C pit next to each other


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Gary and all the speed secrets from Don S.make 2Slow 2Fast.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

It's all in the left index finger. Just ask Bud.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Smooth is fast !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

whats the website for the points ? i'd be interested in checking it out thanks...


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Here's Micro's web site, click on the BRP logo, then scroll down to Summer 2006 points.

http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/RC_Home.html


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

cool thankyou very much


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer>> You stop at the school yard on way home?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

No, I had to get back home asap, so I didn't get a chance.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If anyone wants to come out and practice for the road race let Me know.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Only two weeks till the next race !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone that wants I'm having a big sale at the shop Friday and Sat from 10:00 to 3:00!!!! Bring a truck


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

wut kinda stuff?


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*A truck?*

Don't have a truck, but I should be there around 2:30 ish on Friday. Save me sumpin good! 


Indeeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't have any RC stuff it is all stuff from the shop. 16 years of collecting.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey I could be out there around 330........we you still be there?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It goes till 3:00 but will be there sat also 10:00 to 3:00
Maybe Blue sky afterwords Sat


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sat is cool


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

what ya sellin bud...... :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes stuff from the shop!!! May have RC stuff at the next race.

Bud


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey bud what is the name of that battery charger you guys are using....thanks..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have been using the KO Don't know the number. It is fast!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang>> Did You get your weather center setup yet?? Sorry Ross but tang had to have it, His wife didn't care if He bought it :drunk:


----------



## CWPWBONE1 (May 23, 2005)

*Ebay Auction*

Don't mean to jump your guys thread but I just listed 8 brp kits on ebay in one auction with a buy it now of 300 bucks. Couldn't think of a better group of people to let know about it. Have a great day.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

ok who bought em i cant find them...


----------



## CWPWBONE1 (May 23, 2005)

*Maybe it isn't up yet*

Here's the Item number: 280017562577 I just checked it is still there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That is a good deal I just bid on them!!!!!


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

dont you sell them? and make them?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes but that is less than I can make them for !!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is getting close to the next road race!!!! I know Tang loves the road course


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey guys i saw alot of you guys use the novak xxl recievers i have one that i do not needs so if anyone need another one pm or email me..... :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I love road course..... would have been great if I could have watch the NASCAR race on Sunday. OOPS wait in live near cleveland where a losing baseball team is more important. 

There is 7 NASCAR races I never miss. The 2 Daytonas, Indy, 2 Bristiols and the two road course races. It sucked so bad. I even wrote NBC. and channel 3 . 
Tang


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

me to they suck....gotta watch nascar :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have a pile of My personal RC stuff for sale at the next race!!! Bring lots of $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

wacha got bud....


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

im also getting rid of my jr xs3 with reciever i got a M8 lmk if anyone's interested......


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Stuff?*

Yeah, wutcha got Bud?  


Indeed...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

We should make the next race kinda a swap meet also ?
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes We meet You buy My old junk :thumbsup: 

Thats fine with Me as long as it produces $$ 
Ross>> I hope to go thru it next week.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who is ready for some Road Rage!!!! I can't wait till Saturday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm ready spent the last 4 days getting My car ready and testing :freak: NOT !!!!!

Should be fun.
Bud


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yous guys sound rather in a hurry. Is'nt the next race the 26th? I might be ready by then, but I dought it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You are correct MR D!!! You better be ready!!! Ready to take all those Mags home  For those that may have interest I have all the RC mags from say back to 1986 10 to 12 boxes of them most with ME in them and articales by Myself in them. We are going to sort and put on e bay!!! I even have slot mags from 1968 with the old super stars of slot!!! Stube, Cukras, Ursaner, Brady and even Mike Reedy in them. WOW I'm old


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK all !! Next race at Da Track is this coming Sat. Bring Your old stuff if You think anyone would want and We will have a swap meet/Race !! That way You can buy my stuff if You sell yours  

So come on out since We don't have many races to go at Da Track


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

When you guys are ready to come back indoors, the Gates ready with a new subfloor and new carpet. Track looks awesome and i think the 1/18th crowd will find it smooth enough now!!

Ray


----------



## CWPWBONE1 (May 23, 2005)

*Auction ends soon*

OK I'm tossing this back out 22hrs to the ebay auction ends. 8 brp cars 1 smokin deal.

Bone


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nate and I will be at the next race.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Who elese ?????????????

Only Two more races at Da Track  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm in, Bud!

Only 2 more ? And my touring car for the winter isn't close to being finished yet.



OT: I know it's off topic, but I couldn't resist...look like Bolink has re-released the Legend. Wish I hadn't sold off my old bodies now . Hey, maybe it isn't off topic...a 1/10th scale RC car of a 5/8th scale race car is 1/16th scale :jest: . How's that for a stretch (OK, it was worth a shot)?


----------



## CWPWBONE1 (May 23, 2005)

*End is near*

Last hour of the acutiongoget em boyz

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&item=280017562577&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Ray,

Will the gate be spraying anything on to the new carpet?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

TangTester said:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> Will the gate be spraying anything on to the new carpet?


I doubt it-grip on this ozite looks like it is already there. Just a few TC's and it should come up really well.

Ray


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

TangTester said:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> Will the gate be spraying anything on to the new carpet?


I don't think we need to. I ran one battery pack with a mod 1/12 last night when we got the track done and let me say that this is the best traction with out spraying the track ever. With in 8 minutes there was a nice line in the carpet showing up. Pretty amazing I think. We also don't want to chance messing up the subfloor with chemicals. My car was hooked up instantly better with the new carpet than it ever was on a fresh layout with the old stuff even when we sprayed it.

The floor is also WAY flatter then it used to be.

Hope you guys can make it out. I think you will be impressed also.

Paul


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

NO Spray thank Goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now how about oderless only?
Pictures look great Guy's :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey 

As long as you guys dont spray, we should be out there......Also There is enough oderless traction compounds. I know quite a few of us have problems with the heavy heavy pargon smell. I know the last thing I want to smell like is Ben Gay.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> NO Spray thank Goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now how about oderless only?
> Pictures look great Guy's :thumbsup:


One step at a time. 

We are thinking of switching but since the indoor champs is still Paragon we will go with that at least until then. If you guys can convince Mr.Bill to go to something else we will also. I think most of the bad smell was from spraying the track. Since we won't be doing that it should be better. Remember you can still use what ever you choose to.

The first sunday race will be sept.10. We will be practicing wednesdays for the fall. We are also practicing and racing every other friday until Hobbytown starts in October. I know this friday will be practice but check back with us next week to make sure we are going to race and not practice next friday because everything is still not set in stone.

Paul


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Chicky>> Thanks!! Keep Me informed on race schedule.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Awesome news!!! HOpe to see you guys at the gate again.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any one else coming?? I need to get the food Thursday :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'm going, will make room in the trunk for the project. Not sure about Ben yet.


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll be there. Erich


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

ill be there bud!!!! and davon i have your reciever ill bring it with me...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK now We have a crowd!!!! Looks to be a hot day so pitting inside will be open. Chance of thunder in afternoon so be ready to run them off quickly if need be.

See Ya All :thumbsup: 

Bill and Gale any BRP racing for You?


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey, does anyone have any tips on installing buds transponder mount on the chassis? which side for both oval and road. 
anyone have the dimentions of a transponder?
thanks
Erich


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey bud whens the first indoor race and what are the body ect....restrictions. and what day is that on at the gate fri or sat....btw i have a freind that will be calling you for a racer kit :thumbsup: im talkin up the brps as much as i can these are great cars, and a blast to drive....


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

I put the transponder mount on the right, since the approved setup is 4 batteries on the left for oval. I mounted the speed control on its side rather than flat, so there is plenty of room for the ESC, Transponder, and 3 batteries for the road course. Not a lot of surface area on the side of the ESC to tape it down, but I have lauched the car in the air some incredible distances at Bud's and hit just about everything (just ask around) and it hasn't come off yet.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I bend it into a U shape and have it on the left side in front of the batts. You can check it out Sat.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will not know on indoor till they get there schedules set. It sounds like HT will be running on Friday and of course NORCAR on sunday.

We plan on racing at Classic and Freddies this season also. The points series that is. So that will be 4 different groups :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

not this time ,hope to be at the last one


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Will not know on indoor till they get there schedules set. It sounds like HT will be running on Friday and of course NORCAR on sunday.
> 
> We plan on racing at Classic and Freddies this season also. The points series that is. So that will be 4 different groups :thumbsup:


 
Sounds good. I'm IN.


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill>>>>Hope You can make it to the last one since it is the last one :thumbsup: And it is OVAL and I know You love oval.


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you guys race mini-ts??
Thanks Collin i have 2 brp fun ones. have not ran them for a while.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Can't make the race this time, see you all at the last oval race. Enjoy racing in the afternoon and watching the Bristol race at night!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Will not know on indoor till they get there schedules set. It sounds like HT will be running on Friday and of course NORCAR on sunday.
> 
> We plan on racing at Classic and Freddies this season also. The points series that is. So that will be 4 different groups :thumbsup:


where is freddies...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes we run the 1/18th trucks if there are enough.Freddies is in Ravenna.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i think thats closer to me than you isnt it... is that oval or road..


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

anyone gonna have an esc for sale someone thats comming needs one...lmk..


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a new spy for sale....I will bring it with me.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hot day of racing -- thanks for letting us pit inside Bud! That was the best on road race yet! The A main was fast with few wrecks, and we saw the best motor smoke yet! 

Points are updated on my web site.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How true what a meltdown  
Yes the 10 min A main was a clean race. Micro good job on TQ and win. Tang also to You too for Your 9th BRP championship.
Well for those that were not at the race today here is some news. After being on the market for 6 years I have sold the building  :thumbsup: with that the next race on Sept 16th will be the final race ever at the world famos Da Track.
Don't worry there will still be BRP cars and parts, lets just say We are moving operations closer to home.
So the next race is a OVAL and I know most everyone loves oval. So lets see if We can break the all time entrie high of 36 at Da Tracks last race. We will have special prizes, food and of course the huge awards will be give out to the series winners. SO MARK THAT DATE AND BE THERE!!!!!!

Some indoor news, Schedules are not set yet since the other tracks don't have them yet, I hope to have them by the last race.Looks like HT will run the gate again on friday nights.
We will be running stock car bodies just like this summer at all of the oval races. For road course You can run any BRP body except the wedge.
So sal7, Vette, trucks and on road body and stock car bodies are allowed. This is for the BRP points series for other races You can run anything.

So lets make it out to the last race Ya All !!!!!!!!!!!!1:wave:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

thank everyone for helping vaugne and i at the race and for all the great complements on the motor blow mabey i should change my screen name to smokey huh lol... :hat: Bud i told my wife already i will not miss the last race at da track so i will be there i hate to see it go  that is by far the best place to race i have found yet i wish i would have found you guys years ago...well thanks bud and everyone for all the help....P.S. that motor still stinks i think im gonna mount it on the wall :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Halloween?*

Gonna have a BRP class at the Halloween Classic this year ? Gonna try to make it to the last one just so I can say "I was there". Gettin some surgery on Tues so its up in the air. If you wanna run outdoors next year I can prolly get you a place free. 


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No BRP at halloween !!


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bud-

Will the spoiler rules remain the same on the stock cars when we take them indoors or will have have to switch to the smaller one?


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Losiman-

Welcome to you and Vaugne. I don't remember much of your blow up, as I was dodging all the marshalls running onto the track to look at the car...but what little I did see was impressive! Great to have you around and keeping the car count up!

I am a little disappointed no to have won the $5.00 Land-in-the-Tree-Challenge . I have been aiming for that tree for weeks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes same rear spoiler!!!

Thats right 2slow00 won the stick it in the tree $5.00


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks im glad to be there these cars are a blast and im pretty sure vaugne feels the same way...


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bud-

Get a BRP dirt late model body going and let's sling dirt! I spend most of my time going sideways anyhow, may as well make it look like I'm doing it on purpose :jest:. (And who doesn't love a dirt late model?)

Great season this year, Bud...thanks for everything! Looking forward to the next race!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They say the gate is nice and smooth :thumbsup: 

Two more weeks till the last race  
It would be cool if everyone that had a BRP in this area came out to run!!!!
I would need alot of food.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey bud hows the indoor points series gonna work how many races count for points and stuff like that...can't wait to try oval....had a blast on road course even though i stink it's still a ton o fun... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have not figured that out yet. May have 12 races with 4 throw outs. Hope to have the indoor schedule by the last race at Da Track.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

When is Hobbytown running the first indoor race? Need some time to shack down the carpet car!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I plan to call all this week and see if I can get a schdule set up.

Getting close to the last outdoor race on Sept 16th make sure You clear your calendar so You can come out for the big party :wave:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

HobbyTown USA Strongsville indoor schedule.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=157199


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bob>> Thanks anything for 2007? Since I need to set up the whole schedule.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Bob>> Thanks anything for 2007? Since I need to set up the whole schedule.


Baring a conflict with NORCAR we will run every Friday. If you set up a schedule, I'll be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Bob thanks. NORCAR only has there schedule till end of Dec.

I plan on calling Freddies and Classic.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

One week till the last race at Da Track. Hope all can make it!! Along with our 50/50 we will have drawing for BRP parts so bring extra $$$ :thumbsup: 

Price of gas is down so Ya All should be rich !!!
We will have the series awards at the end of the day and I have special awards for Da Last race   
Give Me a idea of Who is coming so I can have enough food but not too much.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Its a cant miss event, Gail and I will be there!!


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

I will definetly be there, how late do you think it will be this week?
my boss is trying to drag me into work saturday night and wants to know when i would be done. no big deal, just wondering!

So Bud, you ever think of making any bomber class type bodies? it sounds like its picking up some popularity at the gate. I think bolink had a few out back in the day.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nate and I are a go!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i will be there for sure bud and vaugne says he will to. see ya there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I will be there along with the finished project. I am not sure about Ben yet.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool that is 7 at this point.

It would maybe be a hour or so longer. Micro has to fig the final points at race end.
No 1/10th bomber bodies I need to sell more that 5 or 10


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll be there, Bud! I need to swing by this week and pick up those springs we talked about, too.

Well if no Bomber bodies, are you going to have Car of Tomorrow bodies with that absurd rear NASCAR tuner-type wing? All NASCAR needs now is one of those 9" diameter tail pipes .


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BUD,I'LL BE THERE.....AND DO YOU STILL HAVE THE 88 UPS DECALS?? IF SO SAVE THEM FOR ME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well thats up to 14 including others that did not post YA HOO !!!

Yes 88 saved for You.
David call before coming out 440 284-0270


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*88 Decals*

Thank You,Thank You,Thank You.. :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BudBartos said:


> Well thats up to 14 including others that did not post YA HOO !!!
> 
> Yes 88 saved for You.
> David call before coming out 440 284-0270


DAVON >> OK !!!!!!!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Count me in Bud, how can I miss the last race at "Da Track". I'll bring my 18T also, anyone else up for some truck racing?

I'm looking for a used Bolink Legend roller, if anyone has one they want to get rid of, bring it out.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll be there. I wont be able to race, but I'll bring my camera.
Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thats 16 !!! Wazzer bring that truck!!!! We will run them with 3 

2sloww00>> How was the perch??


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

you guys with the rc18t's, you have the brushless in them? i may run mine but i dont have time to rip out the mamba motor

and if we run trucks, is it road-course without the tubing in the way? or just oval like the rest?
Erich


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

I'll leave the truck rules up to Bud, but personally, I don't care if you leave the brushless in it, with such a short track, you won't be able to utilize all of the Mamba's potential anyway.

As far as track layout, I say just run the oval, then we don't have to worry about changing anything.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Trucks anything goes  We will need marshall help for that one!!! Oval with two jumps and a cleared out landing zone:freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Please bring a table and chair most of the benches and that are gone. Unless You get here early


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wazzer-

I have a Legend roller with literally zero track time on it...original tires too (they have never seen pavement/carpet) . I just used it for show, I had it painted like my real car and I took it to the track with me.

The bad news...it is packed in my stuff from when I moved to Ohio from NC. I'll do my best to dig it up this week. If I can't find it this week, I'll stay in touch and get it to you as soon as I can.

How about Legend bodies for the BRP, Bud? I would love to run an F '37 body type on it . I know, I know...dream on....

Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That is what they were going to be in 1993 but they wanted TOOOO much $$$

To use the name.


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

And we know Humpy Wheeler doesn't have much $$$$ as it is .


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Bud,

You got PM


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ZOOOOM - you have a PM


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Must be top secret stuff????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking like the weather is going to be nice for the last race :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bob and Don are You all coming out? Have to go shopping Thursday


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bud are my tables still there? I will bring mine truck
tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang >> Yes they are.


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

Bud how do I reach you? I tried to email you at the comcast address on your website but it got kicked back....."not valid" ....... If you dont mind send me a PM with your address so I can chat with you...thanks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sent it !!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Bob and Don are You all coming out? Have to go shopping Thursday


I am ,threatened to quit my job , I think Don is. Don't know about the kids.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

three days to go


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

Just found out what happened to the car the last time I ran it
one of the faces of the comm cracked and came off. 
is that common in these parma armatures? the motor was new with no more than one heat on it and it was not discolored at all. 
Erich


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that happens see Me sat. Watch what motor spray You use I think the trinity stuff attacks the plastic.


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bud-

Are you going to be around tomorrow? I would like to swing by and pick up those springs. I would have liked to get over there earlier, but we had some stuff gonig on at work. Such is life... 

When is good?

Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will be in and out. I could leave back by the electric outlet! Let Me know. Bob>> Darn work see You should buy BRP :devil:


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Leaving them by the electric outlet is fine, I'll bring the $$ with me on Saturday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK we should be there till about 11:30 and then back around 12:45 I will put them out back for You.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Wasser,

You still looking for a Legends car...I may have a roller, I think it may need the bumper
Tang


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

sorry guys I have to work saturday its a new job so I cant threaten to quit (you go Bob) if I finish early I'll stop out if not I will see everyone at the Gate . Looks like I'll be in Ohio for at least 2 more years


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: Sorry for the delay with leaving ohio but , I'm glad you're stayin . hey Bill give me a call , new phone and I can't find your number... :wave:


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Tang, 

Yea, I'm still interested in a Legends.
Dave had one he was going to try and find to bring out, but bring yours, just in case.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Bill Will have the 50/50 and raffle drawing after the race since Micro has to fig the points so it would be like 2:30 or 3:00 !!! maybe You will win  Looks like it is going to be a sweet day :thumbsup: 
Wazzer I may have a bumper since We make them.


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wazzer-

I'm still digging thru stuff trying to find it .

Know of a place that still races them?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud we can't make the race. My wife is ill. See you guys this fall.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*stuff*

I've got a bunch of legends parts if you're interested. I'll bring them tomorrow

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dick sorry to hear that hope she is better !!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget to bring a table if You can :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Bud,
What time will the brats be ready?

chuck


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2slow00 said:


> Bud we can't make the race. My wife is ill. See you guys this fall.


I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

2slow,

I hope she is doing better, and your going to be missed at the race
tang


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Bud,

Thanks for thr racing.

Goodbye to Da Track


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Bud thanks for a great summer of racing I had a blast

Da Track will be greatly missed

Don Williams


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the summer, Bud! I'm going to miss Da Track...I hit everything there but the tree in one summer!

I'll still be around this winter to bait Tang though!:roll:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

bud the last three races where the most fun i've ever had with rc thanks for the great racing wish i could have spent more time at da track


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Guys and Girls !!!


It was a great summer of racing :thumbsup: 
Yes Da Track will be missed lots of good times and fun racing over the years. Todays race was a record turnout of 16 BRP and 3 1/18th trucks.

Here is a picture of this years top 3 Left to right Micro racer the champion, Dan Korff second and Dave lazor 3rd Yes he is tall!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a picture of the final race at Da Track winners!! From right to left Tangtester You winner, Microracer, and Wazzer who was also TQ.
By the way I won but do not count


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is our 2005/2006 indoor champ eating the last Italian sausage ever at Da Track. You know what 2slow00 would say :devil:

Thank You all again!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

2slow , I took care of telling him!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It was a great day to race! I will miss Da Track  

The final points are on my web site. Congrats to everyone! This indoor season will be competitive! -- lots of close racing!

Tang -- if you and I were in the same class.....it would be:
Tang 495
Micro 491 (with 2 through outs and Bud not counting)

I look forward to a good indoor battle!
Bud- for indoor and road -- can the Porsche body have the back completely cut out?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey micro you got mine and vaugne 's points mixed up he wasnt there today and i was he was only there for the last race...i think i should be where he's at and he should be where i am...thanks...


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

tang can you please share your secret for getting you car super smooth and keeping your motors 108 deg and under anything like gearing lubes maint. ect.
I clean and rebuild my car after every race day clean bearings and reoil and the rear end and diff, kingpins everything i can think of and stiil not as cool running as you and buds whats your "tangs tips" for this please....thanks...
Dave


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

DAVE,
check out tangs tips
Tang


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks tang i try not to hit the wall and am getting better but i was having servo issues kept comming loose dont worrie bud i got the goo out like you said it wont more agian...thanks for all the help guys....


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks Bud for another great outdoor season at "Da Track". (was that the fourth one?) I can't make it out to as many as I would like, but the one's I do are worth the trip. Alway good competition and fantastic cusine.

Congrats to all the season point winners, you guys set the bar for the rest of us to reach for.

Tang, keep those tips coming, they've certainly help me and I'm sure a few others. With carpet season coming, different tracks, oval and road course, car setups will be changing. We'll need regular updates.

2slow, hope the wife is feeling better, we missed ya.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey guys i got a ton of bearings from a oval racer buddy of mine and i think some of them are ceramic is there a way to tell ceramic from standard bearings...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

losiman2 said:


> hey guys i got a ton of bearings from a oval racer buddy of mine and i think some of them are ceramic is there a way to tell ceramic from standard bearings...


YES - The Price!!!!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

funny guy you are :tongue: i meant by looks is there a way to tell them apart :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

is ther a way to adjust caster and camber and such on the brp...The reason i ask is my tires wear really badley on the outsides they end up looking like cones when their used just a couple times...any ideas to fix this would be greatly appriciated...thanks guys.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No way to tell ceramic. 
Just run the front end stock. It will not wear on carpet.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

ok ill leave it for carpet but what about when we go back outside is there a way to fix this...thanks bud...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*tire wear*

Actually my fronts wore pretty bad on the carpet last year. Seemed to drive fine though so I didn't worry too much.


Indeed...


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i dont mind them wearing i would just like them to wear evenly and not tapered it has to affect handleing in some way...thanks..


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for everyones concern. She was in the hospital Friday and had oral surgury this morning. She is still groggy fron all the pain medicine. Tang thanks for keeping Gary in line.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi guys. Just got home after 8 days in the hospital with heart trouble. It sure is crappy to get old. I will see you at the first race.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Glad you're feeling better. Golden years my butt.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Indeed, hope you're feeling better. I just got the ok to at least drive. Don't know about work yet but I should make it to the race on the 6th.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey, 
You old guys get the all the discounts and the best parking!
Tang


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey for you guys that missed the last race......the A main was extended to 15 minutes.....You thought 10 mins was rough.....I think I went 180+ laps.....YIKES


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HEY GUYS,THIS SUNDAY THE HOBBYTOWN RACES ARE GOING TO BE HELD AT A CHURCH FESTIVAL DOWN THE ROAD FROM THE STORE AND THEY ARE TRYING TO GET PEOPLE INTERESTED IN R/C RACING AND WE ARE LOOKING FOR ANY BRPer THAT WANTS TO COME OUT AND RACE WITH US....I'LL BRING MINE AND MAYBE BOB AND DON WILL ALSO....WE ONLY NEED 3 FOR A HEAT MORE WOULD BE BETTER....SO IF YOUR INTERESTED POST IT AND LET ME KNOW......WE'LL BE RACING AT ST. JOSEPH'S CHURCH 12700 PEARL RD......TRACK OPENS AT 11:00....RACING AT 1:00......HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU.....I'LL TELL YOU WHAT KIND OF SURFACE AND THE CONDITION AFTER I CHECK IT OUT WEDNSDAY.....DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - will it be Oval or Road?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - will it be Oval or Road?


Road.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - will it be Oval or Road?


 AND WE'RE TRYING SHOW OTHERS HOW FUN R/C RACING CAN BE....AND WE ALL KNOW THAT THE BRPs ARE THE MOST FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i wish i could make it ill be out of town this weekend but vaugne said he might show up if he does whoop on him for me :thumbsup: and then whoop on him some more for not showing last sat and oversleeping.... :thumbsup: that guy has no priorities we all know racing is more important than sleep right.... :freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds interesting !!! I will have to see where I'am with the move by then.

Will keep informed 
A chuch festival would have good foooood :thumbsup:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I might go. How far is the parking from the track?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

anybody have a pdf file or something i can print out of a brp setup sheet....i've seen them but cant seem to find it now...thanks.


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Here you go...also found in message #118 under the Tang's Tips thread!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks alot i couldnt remember where i saw it...... :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

2slow00 said:


> I might go. How far is the parking from the track?


 I'M NOT SURE WHERE THE TRACK WILL BE SET UP BUT I'M SURE WE CAN LEND YOU A HAND AND GET YOU BY THE TRACK......ITS A BIG ASPHALT LOT AND ITS PRETTY SMOOTH....A LITTLE ROUGH IN SOME AREAS BUT THERE IS ALOT OF SPACE THAT ISN'T....DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Davon - sounds like fun -- what time Sunday?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Davon - sounds like fun -- what time Sunday?


Track will open at 11:00 Racing at 1:00


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Well Guys....Anybody Coming Out Sunday For One Last Outdoor Race???? Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I still have to see have a mountain of junk to sort out.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey bud you still have that box of little plastic bottles if so how much for the whole box shipped im interested....lmk....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They are all in the dumpster sorry !!!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

dooooooooooohhhhhh


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry could not make it just have too much to do yet!!! Looks like a nice day however. Fill Us in on how it went.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

any classes for mini t or 18t


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Question for Bud and the Tangster- Do you think you are faster after eating hotdogs or sausage? Tang have you ever gotten better performance out of a stock motor jones after hooking it up to a shock collor deal???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Guess We always have to have one !!!!!:roll:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Do you think you are faster after eating hotdogs or sausage?


Actually it's the onions and peppers that do it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Friday night is the first RACE at The Gate (Hobbytown race directors) -- Bob - What time does the racing start?

Bud - I think Pro-Stock should start in front of the drivers stand -- this should eliminate that "first turn tangle", and keep the racing fair since we will run with stock --- your thoughts?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro are You in for PS?? Bob what time do doors open?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - Yes I will run Pro Stock --


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Practice starts at5:00 and racing should start at 6:45. Signup closes at 6:30. Starting at the lap counter area is probably as good as any place to start. See you all Friday.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Micro are You in for PS?? Bob what time do doors open?


I'm usually there by 4:30, but no guaranties.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THE TRACK IS NOT THE SAME AS BEFORE THE ONLY STRAIGHT GOES DIAGONALLY AND THE LAP COUNTER IS JUST PAST A 180 RIGHT HANDER...IT'S COOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

hey we can do what we did one other time, the pro stockers started behind stock and just waited on the line untill a go was given.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

ifmar starts?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

NO Ifmar......kindly like the toyota race they have a Long Beach.....the pros start 30 seconds after the celibs


----------

